
A platform for AMAs - kaushik_
Hey guys I created a site for online amas. Checkout http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ama-live.com&#x2F; and please give me feedback about where I can improve.
A friend told me about this community a while ago and I&#x27;m new here.
Anyone interested to give an AMA btw ?
======
andy1900
You are not going to get any validation this way.

If your product is ready, I would create a landing home page, which shows a
video demo or at least a screenshot of what it looks like, before I can be
persuaded to sign up.

If your product is not ready, say the truth on the landing page, add some fake
screenshots (how the software would look after it was ready).

I am perfectly fine with helping you validate your idea before you write any
code. In fact, I would suggest everyone do that. But not this way - just a
simple login / create account form makes me think that this is just a scammy
way of lead generation for you.

~~~
kaushik_
Ohh okay I din't think that far. But it actually works and we have over 100
users. I like your idea about the screenshots. I'll add a screencast of its
working on the background. Will that work ?

------
gull
I liked the idea a lot. I wish I could use it without a login.

If paying attention to people is more important to paying attention to ideas,
it's strange that HN has a Show HN section but no AMA section.

Why should only sama get an ama?

~~~
kaushik_
Hey now you can view content without logging in, checkout ama-live.com

------
eecks
Why is it behind a login screen? It would work better if I could just lurk.

What is your plan for getting big names to do AMAs? Surely they'll just go to
Reddit?

~~~
kaushik_
Sorry. But for now we din't enable an email checker, so that everyone can take
a look at it. We'll do that soon. Actually we are talking to a few and they
seemed to like the idea, for example I asked
[https://twitter.com/CrazyLeoNet](https://twitter.com/CrazyLeoNet) and
[https://twitter.com/dasjoshua](https://twitter.com/dasjoshua) . But I still
don't know, we launched it just yesterday. I personally love reddit, I see it
as a great discussion board but not for AMAs. Once you take a look at ours,
you'll feel the same.

~~~
eecks
I won't take a look until I can see it without signing in

------
debacle
How are you going to compete with ask.fm? Or reddit? What's the utility in
using your software over either of these services?

~~~
kaushik_
Not really. ask.fm is a random ask and answer but ama-live.com has different
rooms to ask different people and have ama sessions for an hour or so. Reddit
- I use it a lot but I think its much of a discussion board, its not meant for
AMAs in particular. Too much nested commenting creates noise and its usage is
not simple. Plus the discussion is controlled by moderators of the subreddit
which is not a good way of doing an AMA. My two cents.

------
billconan
needing to register is a turn off for me.

I don't want to register unless anyone I'm interested doing an ama right now.

~~~
kaushik_
Hey we removed the login now. You'll have to however login if you want to post
content, checkout ama-live.com !

------
jjoe
What does you ama platform provide? I need to know more about your website
before I sign up and in.

~~~
kaushik_
It enables a person(celebrity probably) to create a room(We verify him
currently by mail). Other people(who want to ask him questions) can join the
room and start asking. There will be two separate threads for answers and
questions to reduce the noise and give clarity. Its very simple actually, I
wish I could post a screencast. Please check it out !

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Adding _that_ explanation and a short screencast/teaser-video to the homepage
would do wonders. Some users are naturally cautious and skeptical, so giving
them a little more to go on (before asking them to authenticate) might raise
your conversion rate quite a bit.

~~~
kaushik_
Hey, we fixed it. Now you no longer need to login to see. You will have to if
you want to post any content. checkout ama-live.com

------
panjaro
name, displayname, email blah blah.... I don't know why people still make
signup process so annoying !

~~~
kaushik_
We removed the login, however you'll have to if you want to post content.

